# Մշակույթ > Գրականություն >  10 լավագույն գրքերն ըստ ակումբցիների

## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոր մի հատ միտք ծագեց. եկեք պարզենք Ակումբի գրական ճաշակը: Դրա համար առաջարկում եմ ձեր սիրած գրքերի տասնյակներ կազմել, գրել այս թեմայում: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հաշվարկներ կկատարեմ, ընդհանուր պատկերը ցույց կտամ:

Կանոններ.
1. Յուրաքանչյուր անդամ իրավունք ունի միայն մեկ տասնյակ գրելու
2. Պետք է ներկայացնել գրքերի տասնյակ՝ անպայման նշելով հեղինակի անունը, գրքի վերնագիրը: «9-րդ ու 10-րդ տեղերում չգիտեմ ինչ գրեմ» տիպի գրառումներն ընդհանուր հաշվարկ կատարելիս չեն հաշվվելու:
3. Անպայման պետք է հստակորեն նշել, թե տվյալ գիրքը որ տեղում է: «2-րդ տեղում այս և այս գրքերն են հավասարապես» տիպի գրառումները չեն հաշվվի

----------

Ingrid (16.12.2012)

----------


## Freddie

> Նոր մի հատ միտք ծագեց. եկեք պարզենք Ակումբի գրական ճաշակը: Դրա համար առաջարկում եմ ձեր սիրած գրքերի տասնյակներ կազմել, գրել այս թեմայում: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հաշվարկներ կկատարեմ, ընդհանուր պատկերը ցույց կտամ:
> 
> Կանոններ.
> 1. Յուրաքանչյուր անդամ իրավունք ունի միայն մեկ տասնյակ գրելու
> 2. Պետք է ներկայացնել գրքերի տասնյակ՝ անպայման նշելով հեղինակի անունը, գրքի վերնագիրը: «9-րդ ու 10-րդ տեղերում չգիտեմ ինչ գրեմ» տիպի գրառումներն ընդհանուր հաշվարկ կատարելիս չեն հաշվվելու:
> 3. Անպայման պետք է հստակորեն նշել, թե տվյալ գիրքը որ տեղում է: «2-րդ տեղում այս և այս գրքերն են հավասարապես» տիպի գրառումները չեն հաշվվի


Շատ հետաքրքիր բան ես մտածել, բայց մի հարց ունեմ։ 1-10 տեղերով պիտի գրքերը նշենք՝ ուզում եմ ասել մեկը մյուսից լավը սկզբունքով, թե ուղղակի 10 գիրք, որոնք մեր կածիքով լավագույնն են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1-10 տեղերով պիտի գրքերը նշենք՝ ուզում եմ ասել մեկը մյուսից լավը սկզբունքով, թե ուղղակի 10 գիրք, որոնք մեր կածիքով լավագույնն են։


Կներես, երևի էնքան էլ պարզ չեմ գրել  :Smile:  1-10 տեղերով, այսինքն՝ մեկը մյուսից լավը սկզբունքով:

----------


## Freddie

Հա, մեկ էլ մի հարց՝ կարելի՞ է մեկ գրողից մի քանի գործ նշել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կարելի՞ է մեկ գրողից մի քանի գործ նշել։


Իհարկե  :Smile:

----------


## LevX

1. Стругатские А. и Б. - Пикник на обочине
2. Азимов А. - Основание
3. Громов А. - Год лемминга
4. Лукьяненко С. - Танцы на снегу
5. Стругатские А. и Б.- Трудно быть богом
6. Дьяченко М. и С. - Ритуал
7. Азимов А. - Конец вечности
8. Саймак К. - Пересадочная станция
9. Громов А. - Первый из могикан
10. Стругатские А. и Б. - Улитка на склоне

Վերեւում լավագույնն է: Գրեցի ռուսերեն քանզի կարդացել եմ ռուսերեն, ու բոլորն ել ֆանտաստիկ պատմվածքներ են, ... դե ինչ արած, այլ գրքեր քիչ եմ կարդում սեփական կարծիք ունենալու համար...

----------

Հանուման (23.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

1. G.G. Marques, 100 anos del soledad,
2. G.G. Marques, Love at the time of colera,
3. G.G. Marques, In evil hour,
4. М. Булгаков, Мастер и Маргарита,
5. Достоевский, Идиот, 
6. В. Набоков, Король, Дама, Валет, и др. рассказы,
7. Պ. Կոելիո, Ալքիմիկը,
8. Ա. Մորավիա, Արհամարհանք,
9. M. Mitchell, Gone with the wind,
10. Ռ. Բախ, Ջոնաթան Լիվինգստոն ճայը

Իմ կարդացածներից ամենալավերը, կարող է ավելի լավ գրքեր կան, որ դեռ չեմ կարդացել  :Wink:

----------

anahit96 (31.12.2011), Freeman (17.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

Թումանյանի հեքիաթների ժողովածուն /առաջին տեղում "Բաիրկենդանը"  :Smile: / 
Ղազարոս Աղայան "Անահիտը"
Մարկ Տվեն "Թոմ Սոյերի արկածները"
Աստրիտ Լինդգրեն "Երկարագուլպա Պեպին"
Դյումա "Երեք Հրացանակիրներ"
Հոմերոս "Իլիական ու Ոդիսական"
…

----------


## Srtik

Austen, Jane- Pride and Prejudice Marquez, Gabriel Garcia- One Hundred Years of Solitude Tolstoy, Leo- War and Peace Bronte, Charlotte- Jane Eyre Maurier, Daphne du- Rebecca Saroyan, William- The Human Comedy Coetzee, J. M.- Disgrace Camus, Albert- The Stranger Salinger, J.D.- The Catcher in the RyeFrank, Anne- The Diary of a Young Girl

----------


## Հայկօ

Ըստ իս, գրքերը որևէ հերթականությամբ դասավորելը սխալ է. անհամեմատելի բաները հնարավոր չէ համեմատել: Ամեն գիրք իր ուրույն առավելություններն ու հմայքն ունի:

Իմ տասնյակը.

*. Ալբեր Քամյու - Օտարը
*. Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան - Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը
*. Չինգիզ Այթմատով - Եվ դարից երկար ձգվում է օրը
*. Եղիշե Չարենց - Երկիր Նայիրի
*. Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես - Հարյուր տարվա մենություն
*. Միխայիլ Բուլգակով - Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան
*. Ումբերտո Էկո - Վարդի անունը
*. Անտուան դե Սենտ-Էքյուզպերի - Փոքրիկ իշխանը
*. Խորխե Լուիս Բորխես - [Պատվածքների մեծագույն մասը]
*. Ջոն Տոլկիեն - Մատանիների տիրակալը

Մրցույթից դուրս (10-ով սահմանափակվելը մի քիչ շա՜տ դժվար է).

*. Կեն Կիզի - Կկվի բնի վրայով
*. Չակ Պալանկին - Մարտական ակումբ

Հ.Գ. Բոլորիդ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ Դենիել Կիզի «Ծաղիկներ Էլջերնոնի համար» պատմվածքը (չշփոթել նույնանուն վեպի հետ): Հրաշք, տխուր գործ է: Գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին հորդորվում է կարդալու ընթացքում գրպանում թաշկինակ ունենալ  :Smile: :

----------

MaryMay (12.03.2012), Գորտուկ (03.08.2014)

----------


## Chuk

1. Յարոսլավ Հաշեկ - «Քաջարի զինվոր Շվեյկի արկածները»
2. Ջոն Ռոնալդ Ռուել Թոլքին - «Մատանիների տիրակալը»
3. Մարի Ռոժե Անտուան Դը Սենտ Էքսյուպերի - «Փոքրիկ իշխան»
4. Ջոաննա Ռոուլինգ - «Հարրի Փոթեր»
5. Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես - «Հարյուր Տարվա Մենություն»
6. Լևոն Շանթ - «Հին Աստվածներ»
7. Մարկ Տվեն - «Հեքլբերի Ֆիննի արկածները» (Ի դեպ վերջերս զարմանքով հայտնաբերել եմ, որ այս գրքի գլխավոր հերոսը ոչ թե մարդ է, այլ գետը, որով ճամփորդում են)
8. Ջաննի Ռոդարի - «Չիպոլինոյի արկածները» (հրաշք եմ համարում, ու նաև բազմաթիվ եզրեր եմ գտնում այսօրվա մեր իրականության հետ)
9. Վալտեր Սքոթ - «Այվենհո»
10. Չարլզ Դիկկենս - նույն համարժեքությամբ «Օլիվեր Թվիստի արկածները» և «Դավիդ Կոպերֆիլդ»

Ի դեպ, չգիտեմ ինչու կարծում եմ, որ 9 և 10 կետերում նշվածները հիմա վերընթերցելու դեպքում դուրս կհանեի լավագույն տասնյակից, բայց նախկին, վաղ տարիքում ընթերցումներից տպավորություններն այնքան ուժեղ են, որ անկախ ինձնից մտնում են տասնյակի մեջ:


Հ.Գ. «Շկիդ Հանրապետությունը» տասնյակիս մեջ չմտա՞վ  :Shok:

----------

Գորտուկ (03.08.2014), Շինարար (06.09.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

10. Ռոուլինգ. "Հարրի Փոթերը և..."
9. Թոլքին. "Մատանիների տիրակալը"
8. Իլֆ և Պետրով. "Ոսկե հորթը", "12 աթոռ"
7. Օտյան. "Ընկ. Բ. Փանջունի ի Ծապլվար"
6. Բախ. "Ջոնաթան Լիվինգսթոն անունով ճայը"
5. Оրուել. "Անասնաֆերմա"
4. Էքսյուպերի. "Փոքրիկ իշխանը"
3. Հաշեկ. "Քաջարի զինվոր Շվեյկի արկածները" 
2. Չարենց. "Ամբոխները խելագարված"
1. Բուլգակով. "Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան"

----------


## Սերխիո

1.Ալեքսանդի Դյումա  « Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո»
2. Շեքսպիր « Կորիոլլա » , «Տիմոն Աթենացի » 
3.Շիրվանզադե  « Քաոս»
4.Դանթե Ալիգերի « Աստվածային կատագերգություն»
5.Լևոն Շանթ « Հին Աստվածները»
6. Ավետիք Իսահակյան « Աբու լալա Մահարի»
7. Րաֆֆի «Սամվել»
8.Ալեքսեյ Տոլստոյ «Ինժիներ Գարինի Հիպերբոլուդը»
9.Ժորժ Սիմենոն « Մեգրեի Ցասումը»
10. «Պելեն ,Գարինչան և Ֆուտբոլը»  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Վա՜յ, Շվե՜յկը... Ախր 12 անգամ կարդացել եմ...
Վաա՜յ, Օստա՜պը...
Վաաա՜յ, Փանջունի՜ն... Խնդրում եմ քիչ մը ոսկի ուղարկեցեք...
Վաաաա՜յ... Չէ, 10 գիրքը 10 տարեկանից բարձր մարդկանց համար շա՜տ քիչ է: Գոնե գրեինք՝ լավագույն 10 լատինաամերիկյան, լավագույն 10 ֆանտաստիկ, պատմական, հայկական, ռուսական... Պատմվածք, վեպ, պիես... Չափածո, արձակ... Թե չէ՝ դրած՝ տաքը համեմատում ենք փափուկի հետ:

----------

Ingrid (16.12.2012), Progart (15.08.2017), Մեմի (20.05.2012), Մինա (15.06.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Վա՜յ, Շվե՜յկը... Ախր 12 անգամ կարդացել եմ...
> Վաա՜յ, Օստա՜պը...
> Վաաա՜յ, Փանջունի՜ն... Խնդրում եմ քիչ մը ոսկի ուղարկեցեք...
> Վաաաա՜յ... Չէ, 10 գիրքը 10 տարեկանից բարձր մարդկանց համար շա՜տ քիչ է: Գոնե գրեինք՝ լավագույն 10 լատինաամերիկյան, լավագույն 10 ֆանտաստիկ, պատմական, հայկական, ռուսական... Պատմվածք, վեպ, պիես... Չափածո, արձակ... Թե չէ՝ դրած՝ տաքը համեմատում ենք փափուկի հետ:


Հա, թեկուզ օֆֆտոպ ա, բայց պիտի ասեմ: 10 հատ առանձնացնելն ահավոր փորձություն էր, այնքան բաներ բաց թողեցի, որ կուզեի տասնյակում նշել...  :Sad:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> «Lord of the Flies»-ը «Ճանճերի տերը» թարգմանողը «Մատանիների տերը» կթարգմանի, «Պարի տերը», «Լեռնային արահետների տերը», «Լույսի տերը» և այլն:


Նախ դա ընդամենը թարգմանողի խնդիրն ա, ու տիրակալ ու տեր բառերի տարբերությունն էդքան էլ մեծ չի, ու բարի եղեք դուք մի որոշեք գրքերի վառելու բան լինելը, ես գրել եմ ԻՄ սիրելի գրքերի շարքը ու սա ընդամենը անձնական կարծիք է: Ոչ մեկին հաճելի չի լինի իր սիրած գրքի մասին նման կերպ արտահայտվելը:

----------

Alphaone (07.04.2013), Ամմէ (17.12.2012), Արէա (17.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նախ դա ընդամենը թարգմանողի խնդիրն ա, ու տիրակալ ու տեր բառերի տարբերությունն էդքան էլ մեծ չի, ու բարի եղեք դուք մի որոշեք գրքերի վառելու բան լինելը, ես գրել եմ ԻՄ սիրելի գրքերի շարքը ու սա ընդամենը անձնական կարծիք է: *Ոչ մեկին հաճելի չի լինի իր սիրած գրքի մասին նման կերպ արտահայտվելը:*


Իր սիրած գրքերի մասին՝ ոչ: Ուրիշների սիրած գրքերի մասին այն էլ ինչքան հաճելի է  :LOL: 



Նամակով էլ գրեցի, այստեղ էլ ասեմ: «Տերը» ենթադրում է պատկանելություն: «Տիրակալը»՝ սուբորդինացիա: «Ճանճերի տերը». մարդ, ում ճանճեր են պատկանում: «Ճանճերի տիրակալը». մարդ, ով իշխում է ճանճերի վրա: Եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ նայենք, թարգմանիչը կարող էր վերնագիրը թարգմանել «Ճանճերի բաժներերը», «Ճանճերի նախագահը», «Ճանճերի սիսադմինը»:

----------

Moonwalker (19.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Հայկօ (19.12.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Իր սիրած գրքերի մասին՝ ոչ: Ուրիշների սիրած գրքերի մասին այն էլ ինչքան հաճելի է 
> 
> 
> 
> Նամակով էլ գրեցի, այստեղ էլ ասեմ: «Տերը» ենթադրում է պատկանելություն: «Տիրակալը»՝ սուբորդինացիա: «Ճանճերի տերը». մարդ, ում ճանճեր են պատկանում: «Ճանճերի տիրակալը». մարդ, ով իշխում է ճանճերի վրա: Եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ նայենք, թարգմանիչը կարող էր վերնագիրը թարգմանել «Ճանճերի բաժներերը», «Ճանճերի նախագահը», «Ճանճերի սիսադմինը»:


Ի դեպ հենց <<Ճանճերի տերը>> գրքում  հեղինակը նկատի ունի ճանճերի տիրոջը, ոչ թե իշխողին, շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիք:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ի դեպ հենց <<Ճանճերի տերը>> գրքում  հեղինակը նկատի ունի ճանճերի տիրոջը, ոչ թե իշխողին, շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիք:


Մարի, հասկանում եմ, որ դու այն տարիքում ես, որ քեզ հաճելի է պարզապես վիճելը, սխալ դուրս չգալու համար, բայց ուղղեմ քեզ. «Ճանճերի Տիրակալը» տվյալ և այլ կոնտեքստներում Բելզեբուբն է (որի անունը, եբրայերենից թարգմանած, համապատասխանաբար նշանակում է «Ճանճերի Տիրակալ»): Այլ կերպ ասած, Սայմոնը վայրի խոզի գլուխն ընկալում է որպես սատանայի մարմնացում: Lord անգլերեն բառը, նշանակելով սուբորդինացիա, իշխանություն («Lord is a deferential appellation for a person or deity who has authority, control, or power over others; a master, chief, or ruler.»), հայերեն թարգմանվում է «տիրակալ»:

----------

Ingrid (20.12.2012), melancholia (05.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի, հասկանում եմ, որ դու այն տարիքում ես, որ քեզ հաճելի է պարզապես վիճելը, սխալ դուրս չգալու համար, բայց ուղղեմ քեզ. «Ճանճերի Տիրակալը» տվյալ և այլ կոնտեքստներում Բելզեբուբն է (որի անունը, եբրայերենից թարգմանած, համապատասխանաբար նշանակում է «Ճանճերի Տիրակալ»): Այլ կերպ ասած, Սայմոնը վայրի խոզի գլուխն ընկալում է որպես սատանայի մարմնացում: Lord անգլերեն բառը, նշանակելով սուբորդինացիա, իշխանություն («Lord is a deferential appellation for a person or deity who has authority, control, or power over others; a master, chief, or ruler.»), հայերեն թարգմանվում է «տիրակալ»:


Դե լավ, սխալ հանեցիք ինձ ու թարգմանողին, խնդիր չկա: Մերսի բացատրության համար:

----------

Rhayader (20.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.12.2012), Ուլուանա (20.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Դե լավ, սխալ հանեցիք ինձ ու թարգմանողին, խնդիր չկա: Մերսի բացատրության համար:


Խնդրեմ, միշտ ուրախ եմ: Եթե էլի պետք լինի, ձայն տուր:

----------

Վոլտերա (29.06.2013)

----------


## Avira

1 ԱԼԲԵՐ ՔԱՄՅՈՒ_ԱՆԿՈՒՄ
2 մԱՐԿԵՍ _Նահապետի Աշունը 
3 Մարկես _Սերը խոլերյաի տարիներին
4 Բուլգակով _Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան
5 Կարեն Ա Սիմոնյան _ HOMO DEI
6 Ստեֆան Ցվայգ _ծաղրածուի աչքերով 
7 NEIL GAIMAN_ American Gods
8 ՎԱՀԵ ՔԱՉԱ __Գիշատիչների խնջույքը 
9 էրիխ մարիա ռԵՄԱՐԿ__Ապրելու ժամանակը ,մեռնելու ժամանակը 
10 Ջեյմս Ջոյս 8__ ՈՒԼԻՍԵՍ ((ձեռքիս տակ է հիմա ))

----------

kivera (21.12.2012), Moonwalker (07.03.2013), Rhayader (21.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.12.2012), Գորտուկ (03.08.2014), Շինարար (07.03.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> 1 ԱԼԲԵՐ ՔԱՄՅՈՒ_ԱՆԿՈՒՄ
> 2 մԱՐԿԵՍ _Նահապետի Աշունը 
> 3 Մարկես _Սերը խոլերյաի տարիներին
> 4 Բուլգակով _Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան
> 5 Կարեն Ա Սիմոնյան _ HOMO DEI
> 6 Ստեֆան Ցվայգ _ծաղրածուի աչքերով 
> 7 NEIL GAIMAN_ American Gods
> 8 ՎԱՀԵ ՔԱՉԱ __Գիշատիչների խնջույքը 
> 9 էրիխ մարիա ռԵՄԱՐԿ__Ապրելու ժամանակը ,մեռնելու ժամանակը 
> 10 Ջեյմս Ջոյս 8__ ՈՒԼԻՍԵՍ ((ձեռքիս տակ է հիմա ))


Ինչ լավն էին  :Love:

----------


## Ingrid

> 1 ԱԼԲԵՐ ՔԱՄՅՈՒ_ԱՆԿՈՒՄ
> 2 մԱՐԿԵՍ _Նահապետի Աշունը 
> 3 Մարկես _Սերը խոլերյաի տարիներին
> 4 Բուլգակով _Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան
> 5 Կարեն Ա Սիմոնյան _ HOMO DEI
> 6 Ստեֆան Ցվայգ _ծաղրածուի աչքերով 
> 7 NEIL GAIMAN_ American Gods
> 8 ՎԱՀԵ ՔԱՉԱ __Գիշատիչների խնջույքը 
> 9 էրիխ մարիա ռԵՄԱՐԿ__Ապրելու ժամանակը ,մեռնելու ժամանակը 
> 10 Ջեյմս Ջոյս 8__ ՈՒԼԻՍԵՍ ((ձեռքիս տակ է հիմա ))


Ստեֆան Ցվայգից մի քանի գործ կարդացել եմ, բայց "Ծաղրածուի աչքերով" գործի չեմ հանդիպել: Այ, Հայնրիխ Բյոլլն ունի նման ստեղծագործություն, որը շատ եմ հավանում: Գուցե սխալվում եմ, կարո՞ղ եք ինձ հղում անել:

----------

Diana99 (04.04.2013), Enna Adoly (24.07.2014), Malxas (21.12.2012)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ստեֆան Ցվայգից մի քանի գործ կարդացել եմ, բայց "Ծաղրածուի աչքերով" գործի չեմ հանդիպել: Այ, Հայնրիխ Բյոլլն ունի նման ստեղծագործություն, որը շատ եմ հավանում: Գուցե սխալվում եմ, կարո՞ղ եք ինձ հղում անել:


Avira ջան, սպասում եմ, հետաքրքիր է, գո՞ւցե պատասխանես:

----------

Diana99 (04.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

1 Դոստոևսկի -  Ոճիր և պատիժ
2 Քամյու      -     Անկում
3 Բուլգակով  -   Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան
4 Թոմաս Ման - Բուտենբրոկներ
5 Հրանտ Մաթևոսյան - Նանա իշխանուհու կամուրջը
6 Վահե Քաչա - Գիշատիչների խնջույքը
7 Ա. Գրիբոեդով- Խելքից պատուհաս
8 Ֆրանց Վերֆելը - Մուսա լեռան 40 օրը
9 Հերման Հեսսե -  Տափաստանի գայլը
10 Վիլյամ Սարոյան- Մարդկային կատակերգություն

----------

Diana99 (04.04.2013), Ingrid (03.04.2013), Շինարար (07.03.2013), Վոլտերա (07.03.2013)

----------


## Diana99

1.Վոյնիչ-Բոռ  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
2.Անրի Վեռնոյ-Մայրիկ 
3.Հեկտոր Մալո-Առանց ընտանիքի
4.Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ-Թատրոն
5.Չեխով-Շնիկով տիկինը
դեռ այսքանը

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.04.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

1.Քամյու-Օտարը
2.Չակ Պալանիկ-Fight club
3.Մարկես-Նահապետ աշունը
4.Մարկես-100 տարվա մենություն
5.Հյուգո-Փարիզի  Աստվածամոր տաճարը
6.Харуки Мураками-Охота на овец
7.Հյուգո-Թշվառները
8.Տոլկին-Հոբիտ
9  Эрнест Хемингуэй-По ком звонит колокол
10.Սաղաթել Հարությունյան-Ծիպիլին, Տիմբական և ծիծաղը(մանկությանս հրաշքը :LOL: )


Թեման ընտիրն էր, չդիմացա գայթակղությանը:

----------

Diana99 (04.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.04.2013), Գորտուկ (03.08.2014), Հայկօ (04.04.2013), Վոլտերա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> 1.Քամյու-Օտարը
> 2.Չակ Պալանիկ-Fight club
> 3.Մարկես-Նահապետ աշունը
> 4.Մարկես-100 տարվա մենություն
> 5.Հյուգո-Փարիզի  Աստվածամոր տաճարը
> 6.Харуки Мураками-Охота на овец
> 7.Հյուգո-Թշվառները
> 8.Տոլկին-Հոբիտ
> 9  Эрнест Хемингуэй-По ком звонит колокол
> ...


Էլի շատ անհամասեռ ցուցակ էր  :Think:

----------


## Rhayader

> 1.Վոյնիչ-Բոռ    
> 2.Անրի Վեռնոյ-Մայրիկ 
> 3.Հեկտոր Մալո-Առանց ընտանիքի
> 4.Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ-Թատրոն
> 5.Չեխով-Շնիկով տիկինը
> դեռ այսքանը


Գերազանցիկ, բայց ձանձրալի դպրոցական աղջկա ցուցակ  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (06.04.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

> Էլի շատ անհամասեռ ցուցակ էր


Իսկ ինչու՞մն է կայանում անհամասեռությունը: :Think:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ռայ, ստեղի խալխի ցուցակի վերահսկիչ տեսուչի աշխատանքը դեռ չես թողե՞լ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (07.04.2013), Arpine (25.11.2017), Chilly (08.04.2013), Diana99 (15.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.04.2013), մարիօ (16.12.2014), Ուլուանա (07.04.2013), Վոլտերա (07.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Իսկ երբ լավագույն տասնյակը ընդհանուր կարդացած գրքերի 25% ա կազմում, իմաստ ունի՞ տասնյակ կազմելը  :Jpit:

----------


## Diana99

> Գերազանցիկ, բայց ձանձրալի դպրոցական աղջկա ցուցակ



Կներեք ,բայց իմ տարիքի համար շատ հետաքրքիր ցուցակ է

----------

Valentina (07.04.2013), Այբ (07.04.2013)

----------


## Diana99

Եվ կխնդրեի չվիրավորել

----------

Այբ (07.04.2013), Վոլտերա (07.04.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

Ստիվեն Քինգ - Փայլում
Դանիել Դեֆո - Ռոբինզոն կրուզո
Ջոն Ռ.Ռ. Թոլքիեն - Հոբիթը
Ստիվեն Քինգ - Բջջային
Դմիտրի Գլուխովսկի - Մետրո 2033
...

----------

Rhayader (08.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.04.2013), Հայկօ (07.04.2013), Վոլտերա (07.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ստիվեն Քինգ - Փայլում
> Դանիել Դեֆո - Ռոբինզոն կրուզո
> Ջոն Ռ.Ռ. Թոլքիեն - Հոբիթը
> Ստիվեն Քինգ - Բջջային
> Դմիտրի Գլուխովսկի - Մետրո 2033
> ...


Արի «Ռոբինզոնը» հանենք, տեղը դնենք, ասենք, «Նեյրոմանտիկը», դառնա լրիվ իմ սիրած ցուցակներից ։)։ «Մետրոն» էդքան լավն ա՞, ուզում եմ կարդալ։

----------


## piacere

1. Մարկես- Հարյուր տարվա մենություն
2. Հեսսե- Տափաստանի գայլը
3. Լերմոնտով- Մեր ժամանակի հերոսը
4. Նիցշե - Անտիքրիստ 
5. Բիրս -  Սատանայի բառարանը
6. Հեմինգուեյ - Երբ ծագում է արևը
7. Ֆիցջերալդ - Մեծն Գեթսբին
8. Բոկաչո - Դեկամերոն

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (08.04.2013), Գորտուկ (03.08.2014), Վոլտերա (08.04.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, ստեղի խալխի ցուցակի վերահսկիչ տեսուչի աշխատանքը դեռ չես թողե՞լ


Ծերությանս ուրախությունն ա, մի զրկի :Jpit: 




> Իսկ ինչու՞մն է կայանում անհամասեռությունը:


Լրիվ տարբեր կատեգորիաների գրքեր էին, լավից մինչև ախմախ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Եվ կխնդրեի չվիրավորել


Ձեզ ոչ մեկը չի վիրավորել, դյուրազգաց օրիորդ: Պարզապես ցուցակը սովետի ժամանակվա կրթական ծրագրից է: Սեփական «ես»-ի արտահայտում կարդացած գրքերի մեջ չկար: Ինչը նույնիսկ սեփական «ես» ունենալու փաստը հաճախ կասկածի տակ է դնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մարի, «Ճանճերի Տիրակալը» տվյալ և այլ կոնտեքստներում Բելզեբուբն է (որի անունը, եբրայերենից թարգմանած, համապատասխանաբար նշանակում է «Ճանճերի Տիրակալ»): Այլ կերպ ասած, Սայմոնը վայրի խոզի գլուխն ընկալում է որպես սատանայի մարմնացում:


Մարի ջան, այս հարցում անհնար է չհամաձայնվել Ռայի հետ…

----------

Վոլտերա (08.04.2013)

----------


## Diana99

> Ձեզ ոչ մեկը չի վիրավորել, դյուրազգաց օրիորդ: Պարզապես ցուցակը սովետի ժամանակվա կրթական ծրագրից է: Սեփական «ես»-ի արտահայտում կարդացած գրքերի մեջ չկար: Ինչը նույնիսկ սեփական «ես» ունենալու փաստը հաճախ կասկածի տակ է դնում:


Ակումբցիներից շատերը կարդացել են այս գրքերից ուրեմն նրանց էլ պետք է նման որակավորում տաք

----------


## Rhayader

> Ակումբցիներից շատերը կարդացել են այս գրքերից ուրեմն նրանց էլ պետք է նման որակավորում տաք


Շատերն են կարդացել (ես ներառյալ), բայց միայն ձանձրալի դպրոցականի կարգի հետաքրքրություն ներկայացնող մարդիկ են դրանք համարում իրենց կարդացած լավագույն գրքերը:

----------


## Diana99

> Շատերն են կարդացել (ես ներառյալ), բայց միայն ձանձրալի դպրոցականի կարգի հետաքրքրություն ներկայացնող մարդիկ են դրանք համարում իրենց կարդացած լավագույն գրքերը:


Լավ ես չեմ բռնանա ձեր կարծիքին

----------


## Հայկօ

Բայ, բեյսբոլի փեդը վերցրու իջի հայաթի էրեխեքին ծեծի ։))։ Էդ տարիքում արկածային գրականությունից լավ բան մեկ էլ հայերեն արկածային գրականությունն ա ։)։

----------

Diana99 (08.04.2013), Sagittarius (08.04.2013), Արէա (10.04.2013), մարիօ (05.07.2014), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Շատերն են կարդացել (ես ներառյալ), բայց միայն ձանձրալի դպրոցականի կարգի հետաքրքրություն ներկայացնող մարդիկ են դրանք համարում իրենց կարդացած լավագույն գրքերը:


Մարդը նույնիսկ թեմա ա բացել, ակումբցիները լավ-լավ գրքեր են խորհուրդ տալիս /նախանձենցի, որ 13 տարեկան չեմ/, կկարդա էլի ընթացքում: Ավելի լավ ա, դու էլ գնա էտ թեմա մի երկու բան խորհուրդ տուր, ձեռի հետ ես էլ կօգտվեմ խորհուրդներիցդ:

----------

Diana99 (08.04.2013), Տրիբուն (08.04.2013)

----------


## Diana99

> Մարդը նույնիսկ թեմա ա բացել, ակումբցիները լավ-լավ գրքեր են խորհուրդ տալիս /նախանձենցի, որ 13 տարեկան չեմ/, կկարդա էլի ընթացքում: Ավելի լավ ա, դու էլ գնա էտ թեմա մի երկու բան խորհուրդ տուր, ձեռի հետ ես էլ կօգտվեմ խորհուրդներիցդ:


Շնորհակալություն ինձ  հասկանալու համար  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (08.04.2013), Նիկեա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

> Արի «Ռոբինզոնը» հանենք, տեղը դնենք, ասենք, «Նեյրոմանտիկը», դառնա լրիվ իմ սիրած ցուցակներից ։)։ «Մետրոն» էդքան լավն ա՞, ուզում եմ կարդալ։




«Մետրոն» վերջն ա:  :Love:  Թեկուզ մինչև վերջ տենց էլ չկարդացի, բայց վերսկսել եմ: Մինչև գիրքը չկարդամ, խաղի մասին մոռանում եմ:  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (09.04.2013), Հայկօ (09.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկուս

1.Булгаков- Мастер и Маргарита
2.Маркес -Любовь во время чумы
3.Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ- Լուսին և վեցպենսանոց
4.Օսկար Ուայլդ- Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը
5.Բուլգակով- Շան սիրտը
6.Франц Кафка -Превращение
7.Մարկես- Հարյուր տարվա մենություն
8.Эдгар По-Черный кот
9.Վիլյամ Սարոյան- Մարդկային կատակերգություն
10.Эрик Эммануил Шмитт- Оскар и Розовая дама

----------

Նիկեա (03.05.2013), Վոլտերա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> 1.Булгаков- Мастер и Маргарита
> 2.Маркес -Любовь во время чумы
> 3.Սոմերսեթ Մոեմ- Լուսին և վեցպենսանոց
> 4.Օսկար Ուայլդ- Դորիան Գրեյի դիմանկարը
> 5.Բուլգակով- Շան սիրտը
> 6.Франц Кафка -Превращение
> 7.Մարկես- Հարյուր տարվա մենություն
> 8.Эдгар По-Черный кот
> 9.Վիլյամ Սարոյան- Մարդկային կատակերգություն
> 10.Эрик Эммануил Шмитт- Оскар и Розовая дама


Դե հիմա սպասի մասնագետը գա ստուգի  :Jpit:

----------

Մարկուս (07.05.2013)

----------


## Մարկուս

> Դե հիմա սպասի մասնագետը գա ստուգի


Մասնագետը?  :Shok:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մասնագետը?


Ահան, մի քիչ համբերի, կիմանաս  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (03.05.2013)

----------


## Մարկուս

[QUOTE=Mari Melikyan;2408981]Ահան, մի քիչ համբերի, կիմանաս  :Jpit: [/QUOTE 
 :Shok:

----------


## Մար.

1 Րաֆֆի - «Սամվել»
2 Մուրացան - «Գևորգ Մարզպետունի»
3 Րաֆֆի - «Խենթը»
4 Դերենիկ Դ. - «Վարդանանք»
5 Րաֆֆի - «Դավիթ Բեկ»
6 Ստ. Զորյան - «Պապ թագավոր»
7 Սերո Խանզադյան - «Մխիթար սպարապետ»
8 Ջոուն Ռոուլինգ - «Հարրի փոթերը և Փիլիսոփայական քարը»
9 Ս. Այվազյան - «Ճակատագիրն Հայոց»
10 Ֆ. Վերֆել - «Մուսա լեռան 40 օրը» 
 Հետաքրքիր է ստացվել .. համարյա բոլորը պատմավեպեր են. :Think:  :LOL:  :Love:  :Love:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մար. ջան, իսկ դու քանի՞ տարեկան ես  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (16.12.2014)

----------


## Մար.

16  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> 16


Էխ, երանի քեզ, էլ չենք լինի 16 տարեկան...

Հոյակապ տարիք է ավելի լուրջ ու հետաքրքիր գրականության անցնելու համար  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.07.2014), Վոլտերա (09.04.2014)

----------


## Մար.

ձեզ հետ համաձայն եմ.. բայց ես մինչև ցուցակիս բոլոր պատմավեպերն չվերջացնեմ, ուրիշ ժանրի դեռ չեմ անցնի :Love:

----------


## Դավիթ

8 Ջոուն Ռոուլինգ - «Հարրի փոթերը և Փիլիսոփայական քարը»  :Smile: 

Սա էլ հայության հետ կապ ունի: :Smile:

----------


## Մար.

այսի՞նքն :Think:

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե չգիտեմ, էս մեկը չի նայվում մյուսների կողքին:

----------


## Մար.

հաա,, գիտեմ .. ետ միակ գիրքնա, որ պատմավեպ չիի,  բայց դուրս եկել է  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մար.

> 8 Ջոուն Ռոուլինգ - «Հարրի փոթերը և Փիլիսոփայական քարը» 
> 
> Սա էլ հայության հետ կապ ունի:


փաստորեն կապ ունեն :Blush:

----------


## Karina321

Բարև բոլորին ես նոր եմ գրանցվել այս սայտում խնդրում եմ օգնեք արդյոք այստեղ շփվելու համար վարձատրում են??

----------


## Մար.

Ոչ Կարինա ջան :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Կարինա, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս որևէ տեղ, որտեղ շփվելու համար վարձատրում են: Դե չհաշված հոգեբանի և մարմնավաճառի ծառայությունները:

----------

CactuSoul (05.06.2014), Freeman (05.06.2014), insider (05.06.2014), Jarre (28.06.2014), Rhayader (28.06.2014), Ruby Rue (05.06.2014), Արամ (28.06.2014), Արէա (05.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (05.06.2014), Յոհաննես (05.06.2014), Նոյեմ (28.06.2014), Ուլուանա (05.06.2014), Վոլտերա (05.06.2014), Տրիբուն (29.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Կարինա, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս որևէ տեղ, որտեղ շփվելու համար վարձատրում են: Դե չհաշված հոգեբանի և մարմնավաճառի ծառայությունները:


Ընդ որում դրանցից մեկը ֆիզիկական շփում ա:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Էս պահին top 10-ս երևի էս տեսքն ունի, չնայած լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ կավելացնեի: Որոշները նոր եմ վերջացրել ու ահագին տպավորվել են: Սենց, ֆենթեզիասայֆայախառը տասնյակ :ճ

1. Թոլքիեն - Սիլմարիլիոն
2. Նիլ Գեյման - Ամերիկյան աստվածներ
3. Ռեյ Բրեդբերի - 451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհայթի
4. Ռոջեր Ժելյազնի - Creatures of Light and Darkness 
5. Ուիլիամ Բլեյք - Դրախտի ու Դժոխքի ամուսնությունը
6. Ուիլիամ Գիբսոն - Neuromancer
7. Luke Rhinehart - The Dice Man
8. Դենիել Քիզ - Ծաղիկներ Էլջերնոնի համար
9. Հերման Հեսսե - Der Vogel: Ein Märchen
10. Ջոան Հարիս - Շոկոլադ

----------

Chuk (28.06.2014), Enna Adoly (12.08.2015), Rhayader (28.06.2014), Ruby Rue (28.06.2014), Sagittarius (28.06.2014), Դատարկություն (07.09.2014), մարիօ (28.06.2014), Յոհաննես (28.06.2014), Վոլտերա (28.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բարև բոլորին ես նոր եմ գրանցվել այս սայտում խնդրում եմ օգնեք արդյոք այստեղ շփվելու համար վարձատրում են??


Գնդակահարում են, Karina321, գնդակահարում:

----------

Alphaone (16.12.2014), Ափրիկյան (07.12.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս պահին top 10-ս երևի էս տեսքն ունի, չնայած լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ կավելացնեի: Որոշները նոր եմ վերջացրել ու ահագին տպավորվել են: Սենց, ֆենթեզիասայֆայախառը տասնյակ :ճ
> 
> 1. Թոլքիեն - Սիլմարիլիոն
> 2. Նիլ Գեյման - Ամերիկյան աստվածներ
> 3. Ռեյ Բրեդբերի - 451 աստիճան ըստ Ֆարենհայթի
> 4. Ռոջեր Ժելյազնի - Creatures of Light and Darkness 
> 5. Ուիլիամ Բլեյք - Դրախտի ու Դժոխքի ամուսնությունը
> 6. Ուիլիամ Գիբսոն - Neuromancer
> 7. Luke Rhinehart - The Dice Man
> ...


Էն որ աչքերս լցվեցին, էնքան լավն էր ցուցակը  :Love:

----------

մարդագայլուկ (28.06.2014), Յոհաննես (29.06.2014), Վոլտերա (28.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Էն որ աչքերս լցվեցին, էնքան լավն էր ցուցակը


Ռայ, ես աչքերիս չեմ հավատում, միթե ակումբում կա մեկը, ով կարող է որևէ բանով գոհացնել քեզ  :LOL: 
Աչքերս լցվեցին իսկականից, չայս ուրա  :Angry2:

----------

Rhayader (28.06.2014), Sambitbaba (06.07.2014), Յոհաննես (29.06.2014), Նոյեմ (28.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, ես աչքերիս չեմ հավատում, միթե ակումբում կա մեկը, ով կարող է որևէ բանով գոհացնել քեզ 
> Աչքերս լցվեցին իսկականից, չայս ուրա


Արտակին վերցրու, արի մոտս չայի  :Smile:  զանգեք մենակ նախապես:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Էն որ աչքերս լցվեցին, էնքան լավն էր ցուցակը


Շնորհակալություն, Ռայադեր ջան  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (28.06.2014)

----------


## Արմեն16

Երոֆեեվ- Մոսկվա պիտուշկի
Օրուել - 1984
Մարկես - 100 տարվա մենություն
Քամյու - Սիզիփոսի առասպելը
Սարտր - պիեսներ
Քամյու - պիեսներ
Չեխով - պատմվածքներ
Դոստոեվսկի - Կարամազով եղբայրներ
Հեսսե - Բիսեր խաղը 
Ռիլկե - պոեզիա

----------

Յոհաննես (05.07.2014), Նոյեմ (05.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես դնում եմ 
> 1. Էռնեսթ Հեմինգուեյ - «Տոն, որը միշտ քեզ հետ է»
> 2. Ֆ. Սքոթ Ֆիցջերալդ - «Գիշերն անույշ է»
> 3. Ֆ. Սքոթ Ֆիցջերալդ - «Մեծն Գեթսբին»
> 4. Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես - «100 տարվա մենություն»
> 5. Էռնեսթ Հեմինգուեյ - "The Sun Also Rises" (ստեղ հատուկ եմ վերնագիրն անգլերեն գրում, որ նշեմ, որ հայերեն տարբերակն այս տասնյակում չէ )
> 6. Բուլգակով - «Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան»
> 7. Սելինջեր - «Catcher-ը տարեկանի արտում» 
> 8. Փոլ Օսթեր - "The Brooklyn Follies"
> ...


Գրողը տանի, էս տասնյակը լուրջ թարմացման կարիք ունի  :Think:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Գրողը տանի, էս տասնյակը լուրջ թարմացման կարիք ունի


Գրողը տանի, բա թարմացրու տեսնենք  :Smile:

----------


## AniwaR

Նեղ ուղղվածությամբ ընթերցանական տասնյակ, որում տեղ գտած ստեղծագործությունները խորհուրդ չի տրվում կարդալ քնելուց առաջ. ոչ միայն թույլ նյարդերով մարդկանց: (առանց ինչ-որ լավից վատը հաջորդականության)


1. H.P. Lovecraft - կարճ պատմվածքներ
2. Edgar Poe - կարճ պատմվածքներ (բացումը բնականաբար դասականներով)
3. Arthur Machen - The White People, The Great God Pan և այլն
4. Algernon Blackwood - The Willows, The Wendigo, The Empty House and Other Ghost Stories
5. Joseph Sheridan le Fanu - In a Glass Darkly
6. Charles de Lint - Dreams Underfoot
7. Edward Gorey - Amphigorey-ների շարքը
8. M.R. James - Ghost Stories of an Antiquary 
9. Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in a Castle
10. Matthew Gregory Lewis - The Monk

----------

Դատարկություն (07.09.2014), մարդագայլուկ (25.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գրողը տանի, բա թարմացրու տեսնենք


Ոչ հատուկ հերթականությամբ ու հատուկ չընդգրկելով նախորդ ցուցակի ոչ մի գիրք
1. Միլան Կունդերա - «Լինելիության անտանելի թեթևությունը»
2. Միլան Կունդերա - «Անտեղյակություն»
3. Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես - «Նահապետի աշունը»
4. Ռեյ Բրեդբերի - «Մարսյան քրոնիկաներ»
5. Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - «Եդեմի պարտեզը»
6. Հարուկի Մուրակամի - «Կաֆկան ծովափին»
7. Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - սաղ պատմվածքները
8. Հերման Հեսսե - «Տափաստանի գայլը»
9. Ջոնաթան Սաֆրան Ֆոեր - «Ամեն ինչ լուսավորված է»
10. Ֆրանկ Բաում - «Օզի կախարդը»

----------

Enna Adoly (25.07.2014), Sambitbaba (16.12.2014), Գորտուկ (03.08.2014), Դատարկություն (07.09.2014), մարդագայլուկ (25.07.2014), մարիօ (25.07.2014), Վոլտերա (27.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Չգիտեմ ՝ոնց են մարդիկ ընտրում իրենց սիրելի գրքերը,բայց ես կդնեմ էն գրքերը,որոնք ինձ փոխել են ինչ-որ մեծ կամ փոքր չափերով: Անունները դնում են էն լեզվով,որով կարդացել եմ:
1.Герман Гессе-Демиан
2.Հայնրիխ Բյոլլ-Անտերունչ տունը
3.Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ-Եվ ծագում է արևը
4.Ժան Պոլ Սարտր-Պատը
5.Джордж Оруэлл-1984
6. Нил Гейман-Американские боги
7. Հերմանն Հեսսե- Տափաստանի գայլը
8.Հերման Հեսսե- Սիդհարթա
9.Милан Кундера-невыносимая легкость бытия
10.Адамс Дуглас- Автостопом по галактике

----------

Sambitbaba (16.12.2014), Դատարկություն (07.09.2014), մարիօ (07.09.2014), Յոհաննես (16.12.2014), Նիկեա (25.06.2016), Վոլտերա (07.09.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ ՝ոնց են մարդիկ ընտրում իրենց սիրելի գրքերը,բայց ես կդնեմ էն գրքերը,որոնք ինձ փոխել են ինչ-որ մեծ կամ փոքր չափերով: Անունները դնում են էն լեզվով,որով կարդացել եմ:
> 1.Герман Гессе-Демиан
> 2.Հայնրիխ Բյոլլ-Անտերունչ տունը
> 3.Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ-Եվ ծագում է արևը
> 4.Ժան Պոլ Սարտր-Պատը
> 5.Джордж Оруэлл-1984
> 6. Нил Гейман-Американские боги
> 7. Հերմանն Հեսսե- Տափաստանի գայլը
> 8.Հերման Հեսսե- Սիդհարթա
> ...


Մենք էս ինչ նման ճաշակներ ունենք  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.09.2014)

----------


## ars83

_Աստուածաշունչ մատեան_

Դավանածս աստվածաբանական և մարդաբարոյական արժեքներիս հիմնական մասի աղբյուրը: Գիրք, որում, մասնավորաբար, ասվում է. «Եթէ մէկն ասի, թէ սիրում է Աստծուն, եւ ատի իր եղբօրը, սուտ է խօսում. ով չի սիրում իր եղբօրը, որին տեսնում է, ինչպէ՞ս կարող է սիրել Աստծուն, որին չի տեսել։»
 _Գ. Նարեկացի. Մատեան ողբերգութեան_

Մարդասիրական արժեքների և փիիսոփայության մասին հիմնարար աշխատություն:
 _Կոմիտաս. Հոդվածներ և ուսումնասիրություններ_

Առավել տպավորված հոդվածները գեղջկական երգի և երեխաների կրթության մեջ երգի և պարի դերի ու մատուցման մասին են: 
 _М. Ильин. Сто тысяч почему_

Այս գրքից առաջին անգամ իմացել եմ, թե ինչու է հացը ծակոտկեն և ինչ է նշանակում «կլեպսիդրա»:
 _D. Flanagan: Java Script: The Definitive Guide_

Ծրագրավորման լեզվի հանգամանալից շարադրման գերազանց օրինակ:
 _Ф. Достоевский: Идиот_

Էլի մարդասիրության մասին:
 _R. Feynman: Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman_

Տրամաբանության, հումորի, գիտության մասին:
 _V. Hugo: Les Miserables_

Կրկին մարդասիրության մասին:
 _Ф. Достоевский: Униженные и оскорбленные_

Նույնը, ինչ որ նախորդ կետում:
 _Մ. Ռիդ. Օվկիանոսում կորածները_

Չեմ սիրում ոչ օվկիանոսը (ոչ էլ ծովը), ոչ նրա բնակիչներին, բայց գիրքը մանկական հետաքրքրասիրությունը գրգռող ու զարգացնող արտակարգ ձեռնարկ էր: Էլի շատ նման գրքեր եմ կարդացել, սա պարզապես մի օրինակ է:
 _M. Marnat: Maurice Ravel_

Այստեղ գտել եմ Ռավելի հոդվածն ամերիկյան երաժշտության մասին՝ լի հետաքրքիր մտքերով ու տեսակետներով:

Սրան գումարած՝ դետեկտիվների հեղինակները, Էդգար Պոն, որոշ ֆանտաստներ:

Մի քանի հատ էլ անտանելի գրքեր, որոնց վրա ժամանակ ծախսելու համար հիմա ափսոսում եմ.
 Շ. Բրոնտե. Ջեյն էր Ա. Դյումա. Երեք հրացանակիրները (բացառությամբ առաջին հատորի, թերևս): Ընդհանրապես Դյումաի ստեղծագործությունները չեմ սիրում: Ա. Էքզյուպերի. Փոքրիկ իշխանը: Дж. Голсуорси: Сага о Форсайтах М. Митчелл: Унесенные ветром (թե ասա էս տխմարությունները ինչ էին, որ կարդում էիր) Charles Dickens: Great Expectations H. Murakami: Kafka on the shore P. Deitel, H.Deitel, C++ H. Melville: Moby-Dick

----------

Ձայնալար (13.09.2014)

----------


## Ափրիկյան

1. Աստվածաշունչ
2. Ա. Մալխասյան, Տիգրան Մեծ
3. Րաֆֆի, բոլոր վեպերը
4. Ժ. Վեռն, Խորհրդավոր կղզի
5. Բ. Պրուս, Փարավոն
6. Ու. Թեքերեյ, Մատանին ու վարդը
7. Ա. Վոլկով, Ուրֆին Ջյուսի փայտե զինվորները
8. Հ. Խաչատրյան, Արտաշես Ա
9. Բոլոր հայ պատմիչների պատմագրքերը
10. Դ. Դեմիրճյան, Վարդանանք

----------

Մար. (12.06.2015)

----------


## Malxas

Մարսյան Քրոնիկաները հայերեն կա՞





> Ոչ հատուկ հերթականությամբ ու հատուկ չընդգրկելով նախորդ ցուցակի ոչ մի գիրք
> 1. Միլան Կունդերա - «Լինելիության անտանելի թեթևությունը»
> 2. Միլան Կունդերա - «Անտեղյակություն»
> 3. Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես - «Նահապետի աշունը»
> 4. Ռեյ Բրեդբերի - «Մարսյան քրոնիկաներ»
> 5. Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - «Եդեմի պարտեզը»
> 6. Հարուկի Մուրակամի - «Կաֆկան ծովափին»
> 7. Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ - սաղ պատմվածքները
> 8. Հերման Հեսսե - «Տափաստանի գայլը»
> ...

----------


## մարիօ

> 1.Քամյու-Օտարը
> 2.Չակ Պալանիկ-Fight club
> 3.Մարկես-Նահապետ աշունը
> 4.Մարկես-100 տարվա մենություն
> 5.Հյուգո-Փարիզի  Աստվածամոր տաճարը
> 6.Харуки Мураками-Охота на овец
> 7.Հյուգո-Թշվառները
> 8.Տոլկին-Հոբիտ
> 9  Эрнест Хемингуэй-По ком звонит колокол
> ...


Փոխվում են ժամանակները, փոխվում են մարդիկ. Համարյա մեկ տարի անց:  :Blush: 
1.Չակ Պալանիկ-Մարտական ակումբ
2.Նիլ Գեյման-Ամերիկյան Աստվածներ
3.Ռեյ Բրեդբերի-Խատուտիկի գինի
4. Գ.Գ. Մարկես-Նահապետի աշունը
5.Էռնեստ. Հեմինգուեյ- Ֆիեստա
6.Ջորջ. Օրուել-1984
7.Կուրտ Վոնեգուտ-Կատվի օրորոցը
8.Դենիել Քիզ - Ծաղիկներ Էլջերնոնի համար
9.Հերման Հեսսե-ՈՒլունքախաղ
10.Ալբեր  Քամյու- Օտարը

----------

delicate (01.06.2015), Freeman (16.12.2014), Sambitbaba (17.12.2014), Յոհաննես (16.12.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մարսյան Քրոնիկաները հայերեն կա՞


ես հանդիպել եմ մի քանի պատմվածքի ֆանտաստիկ պատմվածքների ժողովածուում, կարծեմ հենց «Մարսեցիներ ուղին» էր վերնագրված, վաղուց եմ կարդացել…

----------

Malxas (17.12.2014)

----------


## Malxas

Դրանք ունեմ, <451 ըստ Ֆարնհեյթի> հետ էլ մի քանիսը կան: Բայց ամբողջը երևի չկա:




> ես հանդիպել եմ մի քանի պատմվածքի ֆանտաստիկ պատմվածքների ժողովածուում, կարծեմ հենց «Մարսեցիներ ուղին» էր վերնագրված, վաղուց եմ կարդացել…

----------

Alphaone (18.12.2014)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> *1. Ջոն Ռոնալդ Ռուել Թոլքին* - չգիտեմ «Մատանիների Տիրակալն» թե «Սիլմարիլլիոն»ը ասեմ, բայց դե  Սիլմարիլլիոնն ուրիշ ա էէ Մի տեսակ ոնց որ բիբլիա լինի, բայց աշխարհի ամենահետաքրքիր բիբլիան
> *2. Բեռնար Վերբեր* - 1.Մահագնացները, 2.Հրեշտակների Կայսրությունը 3. Մենք, Աստվածները 4.Աստվածների շունչը 5.Աստվածների գաղտնիքը
> *3.Ռոուլինգ- Հարրի Փոթթերն ու...*.
> /


Մանկությանս գրքերի ցուցակն էր էս, եկա ափդեյթ անելու: Գնացինք: ^_^

*1. Նիլ Գեյման - «Ամերիկյան աստվածներ»*
Տոլկինամոլությունը վերափոխվեց գեյմանիայի:  :Jpit:  Ամերիկյան աստվածները կարդալուց հետո հասկացա, որ էս մարդը կարողանում ա իր գրքերում էնքան լավ համադրի տարբեր ժողովուրդների առասպելները, քաղաքային լեգենդները ու հումորը, որ ուզում ես անընդհատ կարդաս ու կարդաս: «Անանսիի տղաները» աստվածների տրամաբանական շարունակությունն է` աֆրիկյան սարդ-աստծո տղաների մասին, որն էլի շատ լավն էր, թույն հումորով, բայց դե զիջում էր աստվածներին:
Ամեն դեպքում, Գեյման ձյաձյան գլխավորում ա իմ ցանկը: 

*2. Դուգլաս Ադամս - "The Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy"* 
Վերբերի մահագնացներին փոխարինելու եկան ավստոստոպով գալակտիկայում ֆռֆռացող դեմքերը: Եթե կա գիտաֆանտաստիկայից լավ բան, ուրեմն դա  հումորով գրված գիտաֆանտաստիկան ա: Դեռ շարքի գրքերից երեքն եմ կարդացել, մնացածը պահում եմ նեղ օրվա համար:

*3. Սթիվեն Քինգ - "The Dark Tower"
*Թինեյջերությունս ավարտվեց, Փոթթերի մասին պատմող 7 գրքերը գնացին, եկավ "The Dark Tower"-յան յոթնյակը: Ռոլանդի կա-տետին ու իրենց` աշտարակ հասնելու ավարտին դեռ չեմ հասել, Էս երկար ու մեծ գրքերը մի խասյաթ ունեն. սկսում ես մի տեսակ էդ գրքում ապրել, դրա համար էլ դեռ յոթերորդ գիրքը չեմ վերջացրել: 

*4. Հարպեր Լի - "То kill a mockingbird"
*Ռասայական խտրականության մասին ամենաուժեղ գրքերից: Ու միևնույն ժամանակ` տեղով բարություն գիրք: Ատտիկուսը՜:

*5. Ջորջ Օրվել - «Անասնաֆերմա» և «1984»*
Գրքերը սարսափելիորեն լավն էին: Սարսափելիորեն, որովհետև ոչ միայն էնտեղ անցյալի մասին էր, այլ էն ներկան, որում մենք ապրում ենք, ու միշտ էլ արդիական կմնան, որովհետև մարդիկ դժվար իրենց բնությը փոխեն:

*6. Ֆրանց Կաֆկա - «Կերպարանափոխություն»*
Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ խավարասեր դառնայի, ինձ կշարունակեի՞ն սիրել...

*7. Չակ Պալանիկ - "Fight club"
*Չէր կարա Պալանիկը իմ ցուցակում չհայտնվեր: 

*8. Դենիել Քիզ - "Flowers for Algernon"*
Էն որ ուզում ես լիքը էս սմայլիկից դնել`  :Love: 

*9. Լյուիս Քերոլ - "Alice in Wonderland and Through Looking glass"
*Փոքր ժամանակ դուրս չէր եկել ու չէի կարողացել կարդալ: Էս վերջերս կարդում էի, ու հասկացա, որ հավանաբար խնդիրը թարգմանությունն էր, որովհետև էդ բառախաղերը չեմ պատկերացնում, թե հայերեն ոնց կլինեին: Մեկ էլ դզում ա, էս գրքի անտրամաբանական տրամաբանությունը  ու բանաստեղծությունները:

*10. Նիլ Գեյման, Թերի Փրաթչեթ - "Good Omens"
*Ապոկալիպսիսն իրոք, էսքան ծիծաղելի չէր եղել: Երբ որ երկու թույն գրող միասին են գրում, արդյունքը դժվար վատը լիներ: 

Տասնյակից դուրս պիտի նշեմ Խեչոյանի «Խնկի ծառեր»-ն ու Վահե Քաչայի ստեղծագործությունները:  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (18.12.2014), Enna Adoly (18.12.2014), Sagittarius (10.08.2015), Sambitbaba (17.12.2014), Աթեիստ (17.12.2014), Գորտուկ (19.12.2014), մարդագայլուկ (17.12.2014), մարիօ (17.12.2014), Շինարար (17.12.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

/  /


> Դրանք ունեմ, <451 ըստ Ֆարնհեյթի> հետ էլ մի քանիսը կան: Բայց ամբողջը երևի չկա:


կա, ունեմ:

----------


## Malxas

Կտա՞ս կարդամ  :Smile:  Կամ կհուշես որտեղից կարելի է ձեռք բերել: Ոչ մի անգամ գրախանութներում աչքովս չի ընկել… 




> /  /
> կա, ունեմ:

----------


## Մար.

1 Ջեյն Օսթին - հպարտություն և նախապաշարմունք
2 Ալեք. Դյումա - Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո
3 Սերո Խանզադյան - Մխիթար սպարապետ
4 Րաֆֆի - Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը
5 Ֆրանսուազ Սագան - Բարև, թախիծ
6 Վարդգես Պետրոսյան - վիպակներ
7 Ֆրունզիկ Շաթիրյան - Խարան


Սա էլ ԻՄ թարմացված տասնյակը  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## delicate

Իմը 5-յակա 
1)Դյումա-Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստո
2)Ջեկ-Լոնդոն-Ձյուների դուստրը
3)Raymond Chendler-The lady in the lake
4)Սանդ-Ինդիանա
5)Մալո-Առանց ընտանիքի

----------


## Յոհաննես

10 լավագույն գրքերը ըստ Յոհաննեսբուրգի(բանակում մի քիչ բզբզացել եմ)
1.Հերման Հեսսե - Տափաստանի Գայլը
2.Չակ Պալանիկ-Մարտական ակումբ
3.Ռեյ Բրեդբերի-451 աստիճան ըստ ֆարենհայթի
4.Ալբերտ Քամյու- օտարը
5.Ֆրանց Կաֆկա-Դատավարություն
6.Կաֆկա-Դղյակը
7.Հեսսե-Սիդհարթա
8.Կաֆկա-Կերպարանափոխություն
9.Քամյու-Անկում
10.Օուրել-1984

----------

CactuSoul (12.06.2015), մարիօ (08.06.2016), Շինարար (12.06.2015)

----------


## Sagittarius

Քանի որ առանձնապես շատ գիրք չեմ կարդացել, կարդացածս էլ մեծամասամբ գիտաֆանտաստիկա ա, տեղադրում եմ բացառապես գիտաֆանտաստիկ գրքերի տասնյակ. 

1	Fahrnheit 451 -	Ray Bradbury
2	Dune -	Frank Herbert
3	1984 -	George Orwell
4	The Caves of Steel -	Isaac Asimov
5	The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy -	Douglas Adams
6	A Deepness in the Sky -	Vernor Vinge
7	Gateway -	Frederik Pohl
8	The Marian Chronicles -	Ray Bradbury
9	Lord of Light -	Roger Zelazny
10	The Forever War -	Joe Haldeman

----------

Alphaone (27.08.2015), Arpine (25.11.2017), Malxas (28.08.2015)

----------


## Հայկօ

> 6    A Deepness in the Sky - Vernor Vinge


Մենակ էս չեմ կարդացել: Հետաքրքրեց  :Smile: :

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մենակ էս չեմ կարդացել: Հետաքրքրեց :


Բա կարդացած կլինես. դրանց կեսից ավելին տարբեր թեմաններում քո տված խորհրդների հիման վրա եմ կարդացել:  :Jpit:

----------

Հայկօ (11.08.2015)

----------


## Areg ak

Ես Վեռնական եմ :LOL: 
1 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Նավապետ Գրանտի որդիները
2 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Տասհինգամյա նավապետը
3 Ժյուլ Վեռն-ՈՒղևորություն դեպի Երկրի կենտրոն
4 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Խորհրդավոր կղզի
5 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Լուսնի շուրջ
6 Դանիել Դեֆո - Ռոբիզոն Կրուզո
7 Դյումա - Երեք հևացանակիրներ
8 Վաղթանգ Անանյան - Սևանի ափին 
9 Մայն Ռիդ - Անգլուխ ձիավորը
10 Սթիվենսոն - Գանձերի կղզին

----------

Arpine (25.11.2017), Malxas (28.08.2015), Sambitbaba (14.08.2015), Աթեիստ (12.08.2015), Արէա (12.08.2015), Նիկեա (13.08.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Ես Վեռնական եմ
> 1 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Նավապետ Գրանտի որդիները
> 2 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Տասհինգամյա նավապետը
> 3 Ժյուլ Վեռն-ՈՒղևորություն դեպի Երկրի կենտրոն
> 4 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Խորհրդավոր կղզի
> 5 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Լուսնի շուրջ
> 6 Դանիել Դեֆո - Ռոբիզոն Կրուզո
> 7 Դյումա - Երեք հևացանակիրներ
> 8 Վաղթանգ Անանյան - Սևանի ափին 
> ...


Ուխ  :Smile: 
11 տարեկանի համար հրաշալի ցուցակ ա։

----------

Malxas (28.08.2015), Sambitbaba (14.08.2015), Աթեիստ (12.08.2015), Հայկօ (12.08.2015)

----------


## Areg ak

է ոնց քցում բռնում եմ ստեղ երեխեքը տեղ չունեն հա? :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> է ոնց քցում բռնում եմ ստեղ երեխեքը տեղ չունեն հա?


Ունեն, ո՞նց չունեն  :Smile:  Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ

----------

Arpine (25.11.2017), Sambitbaba (14.08.2015), Աթեիստ (12.08.2015), Հայկօ (12.08.2015)

----------


## Areg ak

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> է ոնց քցում բռնում եմ ստեղ երեխեքը տեղ չունեն հա?


Ճիշտ էլ գլխի ես ընկել,եթե ես 11տարեկանից ակումբում լինեի,հիմա կամ լվացարանում երակներս կկտրեի կամ էլ սպայականում նստած կոնսպեկտ գրելուց կլինեի:Բարի գալուստ աբյեր

----------

Areg ak (27.08.2015)

----------


## Areg ak

> Ճիշտ էլ գլխի ես ընկել,եթե ես 11տարեկանից ակումբում լինեի,հիմա կամ լվացարանում երակներս կկտրեի կամ էլ սպայականում նստած կոնսպեկտ գրելուց կլինեի:Բարի գալուստ աբյեր


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես Վեռնական եմ
> 1 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Նավապետ Գրանտի որդիները
> 2 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Տասհինգամյա նավապետը
> 3 Ժյուլ Վեռն-ՈՒղևորություն դեպի Երկրի կենտրոն
> 4 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Խորհրդավոր կղզի
> 5 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Լուսնի շուրջ
> 6 Դանիել Դեֆո - Ռոբիզոն Կրուզո
> 7 Դյումա - Երեք հևացանակիրներ
> 8 Վաղթանգ Անանյան - Սևանի ափին 
> ...


Մենակ ես ե՞մ, որ Ժյուլ Վեռնից առաջին տեղում դնում եմ «Հեկտոր Սերվադակ»-ը։
Սրա մասին Վերան սկի չէր լսել։

Իսկ «Նավապետ Գրանտի որդիները» զոռով կեսը կարդացի, ու թարգեցի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենակ ես ե՞մ, որ Ժյուլ Վեռնից առաջին տեղում դնում եմ «Հեկտոր Սերվադակ»-ը։
> Սրա մասին Վերան սկի չէր լսել։
> 
> Իսկ «Նավապետ Գրանտի որդիները» զոռով կեսը կարդացի, ու թարգեցի։


Ես էլ դրա մասին չեմ լսել  :Jpit: 
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ եթե էդ տարիքում տասնյակ կազմեի, Վեռն չէի դնի, որովհետև դեռ չէի կարդացել: Ահագին ուշ եմ Վեռն կարդացել (տասներեք-տասնչորս տարեկանում), ու չնայած առանց գրքերից պոկ գալու եմ կարդացել, մեկ ա դուրս առանձնապես չեկավ: Ու հետաքրքիր ա. Վեռնի ժամանակակից մյուս սայ-ֆայ գրողին՝ Վելսին, կարդացել եմ շատ ավելի ուշ, բայց ահագին դուրս էկել ա, էլի եմ կարդալու:

----------


## Malxas

Ոնց որ կողքից ինձ նայեմ էդ տարիքում   :Jpit: 




> Ես Վեռնական եմ
> 1 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Նավապետ Գրանտի որդիները
> 2 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Տասհինգամյա նավապետը
> 3 Ժյուլ Վեռն-ՈՒղևորություն դեպի Երկրի կենտրոն
> 4 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Խորհրդավոր կղզի
> 5 Ժյուլ Վեռն- Լուսնի շուրջ
> 6 Դանիել Դեֆո - Ռոբիզոն Կրուզո
> 7 Դյումա - Երեք հևացանակիրներ
> 8 Վաղթանգ Անանյան - Սևանի ափին 
> ...

----------

John (29.08.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

Սերո Խանզադյան "Թագուհին հայոց"
Շառլոտա Բրոնտե "Ջեյն Էյր"
Ալեքսանդր Դյումա "Ասկանիո"
Լևոն Շանթ "Հին աստվածներ", "Ընկած բերդի իշխանուհին"
Ստեփան Զորյան "Պապ թագավոր"
Եֆրեմով "Թաիս աթենուհի"
Վիկտոր Հյուգո "Փարիզի Աստվածամոր տաճարը"
Ջեկ Լոնդոն "Լուսնի հովիտ"
Լարսոն "Վիշապի դաջվածքով աղջիկը"
Ուիլկի Քոլինզ "Լուսնաքար"

----------


## Ափրիկյան

1. Աստվածաշունչ
2. Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես - Հարյուր տարվա մենություն
3. Արթուր Կոնան Դոյլ - _Շերլոք Հոլմսի մասին ստեղծագործություններ_
4. Ագաթա Քրիսթի - Ռոջեր Աքրոյդի սպանությունը
5. Ջոն Ռոնալդ Ռուել Թոլքին - Մատանիների տիրակալը
6. Րաֆֆի - Սամվել
7. Վիկտոր Հյուգո - Փարիզի Աստվածամոր տաճարը
8. Երւանդ Օտեան - Ընկ. Բ. Փանջունի
9. Ժյուլ Վեռն - Խորհրդավոր կղզին
10. Դերենիկ Դեմիրճյան - Վարդանանք

Եվ էլի շա՜տ-շա՜տ գործեր, որոնք էս պահին չեմ հիշում, որոնք չեն տեղավորվում տասնյակի մեջ…

----------

Malxas (24.10.2015)

----------


## Down to Earth

Չգիտեմ տասնյակը ո՞նց են առանձնացնում: Գրքեր որոնք համամարդկային նշանակություն ունեն, թե՞ գրքեր որոնք ուժեղ ազդեցություն են թողել անձնական էմոցիաներիդ վրա: Փորձեմ առանձնացնեմ ցուցակս 2-րդ տարբերակով.
1. Գյոթե Ֆաուստ (իմ փերսոնալ աստվածաշունչը)  :Love: 
2. Բուլգակով Վարպետը և Մարգարիտան (հին ժամանակներիս սարսափ կինոն: Որ Հ1-ով ֆիլմի սերիաներն էին ցույց տալիս վախից ամսիներով չէի քնում բայց էլի մեռնելով սպասում էի էդ կինոյի ժամին: Ֆիլմը նպաստեց, որ կարդամ էս գլուխգործոցը, ցնդվելու բան է)
3. Կաֆկա Դատավարություն (աբսուրդի առաջին գիրքս,որը օրերով, ամիսներով վերլուծում էի)
4. Հյուգո Թշվառները ( Ռեալիզմի պաղ շունչը փչեց 17 տարեկանիս երեսին)
5. Նար Դոս Ինչ եղավ երբ շաքարամանից մի գդալ շաքար պակասեց ( Դպրոցում ազատ ընթերցումների ժամանակ բոլորը ռոմանտիկ ինչ որ բաներ էին կարդում, իսկ ես Նար Դոսից ինչքան պատվածքներ ունեինք դրանք անգիր գիտեի: Վերը նշվածը ամենաուժեղն է տպավորվել)
6. Օրուել Անասնաֆերմա ( ոնց որ սարսափ մուլտիկ  :LOL: )
7. Լևոն Շանթ Հին Աստվածներ (դրամատուրգիան սիրել եմ շնորհիվ էս գործի)
8. Հրանթ Մաթևոսյան Գոմեշը (է՜հ բայց ո՞ր մեկը լավը չէ)
9. Լեսսինգ Էմիլիա Գալլոտի ( Գյոթե պաշտում եմ, ինքն էլ Լեսսինգ էր շատ սիրում: Տրամաբանական է :Think: )
10. Գոգոլ Շինել (գիրքն էլ, ֆիլմն էլ ընտիրություն)

----------

Malxas (13.01.2016), Quyr Qery (27.11.2017), Sambitbaba (10.01.2016), Vardik! (10.01.2016), մարիօ (10.01.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

Ես սենց ցուցակներ շատ եմ սիրում, որտև գրելուց հիշում եմ գիրքը կարդալուց ինչ եմ զգացել: Հավես ա էդ վերապրելը: ^_^ 
Ըստ աճման կարգի: 

*1)Daniel Keyes- Flowers for Algernon*
Էս գիրքը Freeman էր խորհուրդ տվել, որ կարդամ: Շատ սիրեցի: Առաջին գիրքն էր իմ կարդացածներից, որ օրագրի տեսքով էր: Դրանից հետո սկսեցի նման գրքեր կարդալ: Կլանված կարդում էի, ամբողջովին ապրեցի իրան: Ամենասիրածս մասը ստորակետ դնելը սովորելն էր: ^^ 

*2)Джейн Остин-Гордость и предубеждение*
Մամաս ա խորհուրդ տվել: Առաջին անգամ ռուսերեն եմ կարդացել, հետո անգլերն: Անգլերեն լեզուն իրանից հետո եմ սկսել սիրել: Երևի ամենաշատը էս գիրքն եմ վերաընթերցել՝ 4 անգամ :Դ :Դ Մեկ էլ սա իմ ու դասընկերուհիներիս  ու շատ այլ աղջիկների  ընդհանուր միակ թեման էր: Դրա համար էլ ա արժեքավոր:

*3)Վիլյամ Սարոյան - Մարդկային կատակերգություն* 
6րդ դասարանում եմ կարդացել կամ 7րդ: Գիրք կա, որ ոգևորում, ներսումդ ինչ որ բան փոխում ա, դաստիրակում ա: Այ էս գիրքը էդ ա եղել: 

*4)Ray Bradbury - Fahrenheit 451*
Արդեն պապայիս խորհրդով ա ( ընթերցողների ընտանիք ենք  :LOL:  ): Էն որ եսիմոր տարիքից ուզեցել եմ կարդալ, բայց չէին թողում: Մոտ 19 տարեկանում կարդացի ու չփոշմանեցի: Ճիշտ էին անում, որ չէին թողում: Ամենասիրածս մասը, որ վերջում ամեն մեկը ասում ա թե ով ինչ գիրք ա հիշում ու ռոբոռ-շունը: 

*5)Richard Bach-Jonathan Livingston Seagull*
Էն գիրքը, որը կարդալու եմ իմ երեխային перед сном.

*6)John Ronald Reuel Tolkien-The Lord Of The Rings*
Առաջին կինոն, որ դուրս էր եկել մի հատ մեծ իրարանցում էր: Ես դրանից հետո եմ ծանոթացել Տոլկինին: Միտք եմ դրել մի անգամ էլ կարդամ: :Դ

*7)Edgar Allan Poe-Black Cat.*
Շատ գրողներ ու գրքեր կգան ու կգնան, բայց Պոն միշտ կմնա իմ կյանքի սերը: 

*8)Lewis Carroll -Alice's Adventures in Wonderland*
Յուրահատուկ, անկրկնելի գիրք ա: Էլի իմ մանկությունից ա: 

*9)Harper Lee-To Kill a Mockingbird*
Ամենավերջին կարդացածս գիրքն ա էս պահին: Էն գրքերից ա, որ բոլորը պիտի կարդան: Ինձ թվում ա, որ դրանից հետո մարդիկ մի քիչ ավելի բարի ու ազնիվ կլինեն:

*10)Milan Kundera-The Unbearable Lightness of Being*
Galateaն ա նվիրել: Հիացած եմ, շատ-շատ հավանեցի: Աջ ու ձախ բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, որ կարդան: Մի գրքում էսքան բան` սեր, փիլիսոփայություն, ընտիր գրելաոճ, ցինիզմ, հումոր, կիրք... մի խոսքով: :Դ Կարդացեք:

----------

Alphaone (14.12.2019), Arpine (25.11.2017), Freeman (14.01.2016), Malxas (13.01.2016), Sambitbaba (06.06.2016), Yevuk (06.06.2016), Աթեիստ (11.01.2016), Նիկեա (11.01.2016), Վոլտերա (11.01.2016)

----------


## Լուսանդր

> Դեռ 10 հատ լավագույն չեմ ընտրել, այնուամենայնիվ, ամենաներն ըստ իս.
> 
> 1. Նարեկացի - Մատյան ողբերգության
> 2. Լազարև - Կարմայի ախտորոշում
> 3. Վլադիմիր Մեգրե - Անաստասիա
> 4. Կաստանյեդա - Դոն Խուան
> 
> Էս բոլոր գրքերի իմաստն ու ասելիքը կարծես նույնն ա, ասելու ձևն ա տարբեր: Բոլորն էլ դրական էներգիա են տալիս, լուսավորում ու մաքրում մարդուն, սեր տալիս... Էս շարքը մի օր կարող է լրացնեմ մինչև 10-ը, բայց էդ կարևոր չի: Կարծում եմ, որ չարժի մեծ քանակությամբ գրքեր կարդալ, էս մի քանի տասնյակ այս սկզբունքով ընտրվածները լրիվ բավական են: Իմ կանխատեսմամբ, հաջորդը, որ ավելացնելու եմ, Աստվածաշունչն է, հատուկ տրամադրվածություն է դա էլ պահանջում, հուսամ՝ կկարդամ:
> 
> Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ հատկապես 2-րդն ու 3-րդը:


Երկրորդի հետ ինչպե՞ս եք ծանոթացել։ ДК-ի հատկապես ո՞ր գիրքն եք հավանել։  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսանդր

> 1.Քամյու-Օտարը
> 2.Չակ Պալանիկ-Fight club
> 3.Մարկես-Նահապետ աշունը
> 4.Մարկես-100 տարվա մենություն
> 5.Հյուգո-Փարիզի  Աստվածամոր տաճարը
> 6.Харуки Мураками-Охота на овец
> 7.Հյուգո-Թշվառները
> 8.Տոլկին-Հոբիտ
> 9  Эрнест Хемингуэй-По ком звонит колокол
> ...


Վերջինի համար շնորհակալություն։ Սաղաթել Հարությունյանի հիանալի թարգմանություններին շատերս ծանքոթ ենք դեռ մանկուց՝ Էքզյուպերի, Ռոդարի...
Իսկ իր հեղինակած այս գիրքը միգուցե շատերս դեռ չենք կարդացել։ Հենց միայն վերնագիրը՝ «Ծիպիլին, Տիմբական և ծիծաղը», խանդավառ ու հետաքրքիր ընթերցանություն է խոստանում։

----------


## Լուսանդր

> Երոֆեեվ- Մոսկվա պիտուշկի
> Օրուել - 1984
> Մարկես - 100 տարվա մենություն
> Քամյու - Սիզիփոսի առասպելը
> Սարտր - պիեսներ
> Քամյու - պիեսներ
> Չեխով - պատմվածքներ
> Դոստոեվսկի - Կարամազով եղբայրներ
> Հեսսե - Բիսեր խաղը 
> Ռիլկե - պոեզիա


Ռիլկե կարդում եք հայերե՞ն։ Ծանո՞թ եք արդյոք «Պահապան հրեշտակ» բանաստեղծությանը՝ Աշոտ Ալեքսանյանի թարգմանությամբ։

----------


## մարիօ

> 1.Քամյու-Օտարը
> 2.Չակ Պալանիկ-Fight club
> 3.Մարկես-Նահապետ աշունը
> 4.Մարկես-100 տարվա մենություն
> 5.Հյուգո-Փարիզի  Աստվածամոր տաճարը
> 6.Харуки Мураками-Охота на овец
> 7.Հյուգո-Թշվառները
> 8.Տոլկին-Հոբիտ
> 9  Эрнест Хемингуэй-По ком звонит колокол
> ...


 4  տարի առաջ գրածս ցուցակը հիմա բացարձակ դուրս չի գալիս ու երևի 2 գիրք են մնացել էս ցուցակից հիմիկվա ցուցակումս։ Որոշեցի նորը գրեմ: Հույս ունեմ, որ մի 4 տարի հետո էլի ուրիշ գրքերի մասին կգրեմ, ինչը կնշանակի, որ տեղում չեմ դոփել, նոր գրքեր եմ կարդացել, նոր մարդկանց բացահայտել։ 

1.Chuck Palahniuk-Fight club 
2.Stephen Chbosky-The Perks of Being a Wallflower
3.Kurt Vonnegut-Cat's Cradle
4.Ray Bradbury-Dandelion Wine
5.Gabriel García Márquez-The Autumn of the Patriarch
6.Jean-Paul Sartre-No Exit 
7.John Steinbeck-The Grapes of Wrath-Էս գրքի համար կյանքս կտամ :Love: 
8.Erlend Loe-Naive. Super
9.Jorge Luis Borges-Seven Nights
10.Lovecraft -The Colour Out of Space

----------

Arpine (25.11.2017), Progart (24.11.2017), Sambitbaba (24.11.2017), Հայկօ (24.11.2017), Նիկեա (24.11.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Որ նոր էր գրանցվել ակումբում, «Գրականություն» բաժինն ամենաակտիվներից էր, նույնիսկ «Քաղաքականությունն» էր ընկրկում: Կամ էլ ես էի մենակ էս բաժինը տեսնում Գրանցվելուց հետո էլ առաջին գործերիցս եղավ էս թեմայում իմ գրական ճաշակը հանրությանը ներկայացնելը, տասի փոխարեն երևի մի երեսուն գիրք թվարկել էի: Հիմա իմ կարծրացած տասնյակն ունեմ, էն ժամանակ դժվար էր թվում առանձնացնելը հենց տասը, բայց իրականում սա լավ թիվ է, սրանից քիչն, իսկապես, քիչ է, շատն էլ, տասնմեկերորդ եթե գրեմ, ուրեմն հիսունին ու հարյուրին պետք է հասնեմ
> 
> 1. *Գրիգորի Բելիխ, Ալեքսեյ Պանտալեև, «Շկիդ հանրապետությունը»*: Էս գրքից երբեք չեմ հոգնի, հեղինակների պատանեկան էդ անմիջականությունն է դուր գալիս՝ զերծ իմաստուն, հանճարեղ գրող ու մտավորական լինելու հավակնություններից: 
> 
> 2. *«Սասնա ծռեր» էպոսի «Փոքր Մհերի ճյուղը»*: Հզոր պատմություն է: Մի քիչ կասկածում էի՝ սա դնե՞մ առաջին տեղում, թե՞ «Շկիդը», բայց էդ դեպքում «Շկիդն» ընդհանրապես տասնյակից դուրս կմնար: Դրա համար էլ թողեցի էսպես
> 
> 3. *Սերվանտես, «Դոն Կիխոտ»*: Ամենահզոր պատմությունը կլիներ, եթե «Փոքր Մհերի ճյուղը» չլիներ: Չեմ կարդացել Ուղղակի պատմությունը գիտեմ, բացառիկ պատմություն է, որից էն կողմ դեռ ոչ մի գրող ոչինչ չի գրել: Հույս ունեմ՝  կարդալուց հետո չեմ փոշմանի
> 
> 4. *Ֆրանց Կաֆկա, «Կերպարանափոխություն*: Կաֆկան գրում է ոչնչի մասին, բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս:
> ...


Ինչ լավ ա ցուցակումս ոչ մի պոեզիա չկա: Կարամ չվերանայեմ: Ինչքան մեծանում եմ էնքան պոեզիա չեմ սիրում, ջահել վախտ Սևակը բարձի տակ էի քնում  :Blush:  հետո մտածում էի երևի օտար լեզուների խնդիր ա, իբր ոչ հայերեն պոեզիա չեմ ընկալում,  հիմա պոեզիայի շրջանակս ավելի ա նեղացնել,  մեջը սյուժե, պատմություն, դրամատուրգիա  :LOL:  չեղավ չեմ սիրում: Չկարկոծեք բայց երևի Թումանյանը վերջում մնա միակ սիրելի պոետս: Էլ նույնիսկ Վարուժանի, Մեծարենցի, Տերյանի, Չարենցի հանդեպ եմ անտարբեր դարձել: Ոտանավոր չեմ սիրում ու վերջ: Բայց առաջ կարգին իսան էի:

----------

Բարեկամ (05.12.2019)

----------

